# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Inserting logo onto Pastel invoices

## KimH

Hi,

I would like to insert my logo onto my Pastel invoices -can anyone help with a 'how to' on this please.

Thanks
Kim

----------


## Perform Computers

Neville is your go-to guy for this one. Man is a genius with Pastel.

----------


## Mark Atkinson

You need to use the form designer.  :Smile:  Bit of a learning curve, I must say it's one thing that I don't like about Pastel.  Basically pastel stores all it's document designs in a folder and categorizes them according to customer/supplier documents and other documents, as well as the type of paper they are printed on, language they are in and whether or not they are pre-printed or not. 

You would need to change each document that pertains to your invoices.  It took me a while to do this and I'm not sure I can give you an accurate how to, but I'm sure Neville can help.  :Smile: 

If all else fails, use the Pastel Help feature and check out the form designer section.  It's what I used and managed to find success eventually.

----------

Emy (24-Feb-16)

----------


## Martinco

Prepare your logo as a .jpg or .bmp file and save say on desktop.  Now open your csdocsp.enz with forms designer.  At the top go to "insert picture".  Now select the position and size of the box using the "cross" cursor. On the right hand side will be options . Click on 3 dots to the right of "picture" and this will then ask you for the location of the logo e.g. desktop. Click on the logo file and it will be pasted into the box.
Done !!!!

Obviously save the .enz file afterwards in your company folder

----------


## KimH

Thanks a mill guys  :Smile:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hmmm, looks like I've been sleeping today - I only saw this thread now!

Martin's advice is good, but I would add one more suggestion. Save the logo file in the company folder as well, so that it gets backed up with rest of the database. 

Kim, if you are still finding it tricky to follow the advice so far, drop me a line and we can arrange a remote TeamViewer session and I will literally show you how to do it, as though I was sitting next to you at your computer.

----------


## KimH

The process is easy enough to understand, but of course when I try and insert the picture - I get the error message 'picture invalid'  Pic in question was originally a .png file which I saved as a .jpg (even tried saving it as a .bmp) but received same error message on both formats.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Kim, I can't imagine what you might be doing wrong but, since you are up bright and early this morning, why don't you give me a call at 7am after downloading TeamViewer onto your desktop?

Oh, by the way, there will be no charge!

----------


## KimH

Hi Neville, I have team viewer installed, use it extensively for a few of my clients - gotta love technology  :Smile: 

Thanks, appreciate it - I will give you a call around midday, leaving for a clients in about 10 minutes.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Kim,

I am running around a bit today, so we will have to play it by ear as to when we can connect.

My number is 082 456 7881.

----------


## Martinco

> Hmmm, looks like I've been sleeping today - I only saw this thread now!
> 
> Martin's advice is good, but I would add one more suggestion. Save the logo file in the company folder as well, so that it gets backed up with rest of the database.





> Prepare your logo as a .jpg or .bmp file and save say on desktop.  Now open your csdocsp.enz with forms designer.  At the top go to "insert picture".  Now select the position and size of the box using the "cross" cursor. On the right hand side will be options . Click on 3 dots to the right of "picture" and this will then ask you for the location of the logo e.g. desktop. Click on the logo file and it will be pasted into the box.
> Done !!!!
> 
> Obviously save the .enz file afterwards in your company folder


Hey Neville , seems you have had a bad hair day !  :Whistling: 

We know however that we can always rely on you for help.  
Thanks !  :Thumbup: 

Would you care to post the solution to the .png file ?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Kim, I didn't hear from you today, so I assume your day was as hectic as mine today!

However, I am free right now to help you if you want...

----------

KimH (08-Jun-11)

----------


## KimH

Neville you are a star!!  Played around with the sizing and didn't have to lose any of the address lines at all.

Again, thanks for your help - most greatly appreciated.

----------


## Neville Bailey

My pleasure, Kim.

Just one thing I forgot to do when I was logged onto your computer - move the logo.bmp file from your desktop into your company folder, and then go to Forms Designer, open the csdocsp.enz file in your company folder, and edit the path to the logo file.

Then everything is contained neatly in the same folder.

----------


## KimH

No worries, will take care of that now.

I owe you a beer or three  :Smile:

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> I owe you a beer or three


Kim is running up quite a bar tab here at TFSA!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KimH

> Kim is running up quite a bar tab here at TFSA!


Seems I will have to trek up to Durbs some time and clear that debt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> Seems I will have to trek up to Durbs some time and clear that debt


I know a couple great bars!  :Wink:   And Neville knows a lot of... well... Coffee shops!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KimH

I remember having a great time at a place in Umhlanga, (the stairs after some tequila's was hell though!) I think it was called Olive and Oil?  They serve Al K Hol and java  :Smile:

----------


## Mark Atkinson

There are a few Olive and Oils around.  More of a chic restaurant vibe though.  :Smile:  And if you're buying beers it's probably not the most... wallet-friendly place to go to  :Wink:

----------


## tish

Hi, i need help with the forms designer, i need to try and customize the label sizes, as i cannot find printing label paper, that is the same size as the one on Pastel.
Please help!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Tish,

I am a little tied up right now, but I can give you a hand via TeamViewer, later today.

Please sms or email me your phone number - my number is 082 456 7881 and my email address is neville@accountingsoftwaresupport.co.za.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Tish,

I am available to assist you now, but I have not yet received your contact details, so I cannot help you until then!

----------


## KimH

Hi guys - I would like to add my logo onto the statements as well - which doc. do I modify??

Thanks

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Kim,

The form file for statements is csmthsp.eng.

----------

KimH (08-Aug-11)

----------


## KimH

Danke  :Smile:

----------


## adrianb@servatech.co.za

There is quite a good link here that explains in detail.

http://www.pastel.co.za/downloads200...nter2006/3.pdf

Regards
Adrian
http://www.servatech.co.za
Servatech - online Technology Store

----------


## Corne Bergakker

Hi Neville/Experts,

I have opened our form on the forms designer and have successfully inserted the logos but I have an additional question that I think relates to this post:

What is the dpi/resolution/size settings for the logos?

I have checked the size of the block by pressing F4. It must be 43.4mm wide and 31.2mm high. I opened our logo (high quality) in a design program and exported it as the exact dimensions, as a .bmp, at 300 dpi. When I browse and insert the picture it is much bigger than the block. So my first instinct was to decrease the dpi to 72 which made it too small for the block.

Please advise.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> What is the dpi/resolution/size settings for the logos?


Corne, are you an engineer by any chance?  :Big Grin: 

The short answer to your question is: I don't know.

In my experience, I simply open the original image file in good old MS Paint, and then resize it until it visually looks about the correct size, and I usually get it right after maybe three attempts at the most. As a rough guide, a very high resolution image file will need to be resized to about 25% of the original size.

----------


## Dave A

If 72 dpi doesn't work, try 96 dpi

Be cool if you came back and said that worked.

----------


## Corne Bergakker

To answer your earlier question, NO, I'm not an engineer but I was a graphic designer for a few years. So if I had the exact details I would be able to get it exactly right.

Dave A is my champ!  :Slayer: 
I used the exact size in mm as my crop settings and set it to 96dpi and it worked perfectly.

----------

Dave A (13-Jan-12)

----------


## Dave A

:Thumbup:

----------


## Pixia

Hi! 
It seems that I am not the only one struggling to sort out this problem, which makes me feel a little better.  I have been struggling to get our company logo onto my Pastel documents, using the 'Forms Designer'.  
I get the logo's inserted, but once they are there, I can't resize them. I have even tried to size the logo before I insert it, but once it is in the block, it is much bigger, and the block size can be altered, but not the picture!!!
Please, please!!!! help?
Mariëtte (Pixia)

----------


## Dave A

Pixia, just make sure your image editing software is dialed in to a resolution of 96 dpi and then the image won't resize when you put it into Pastel.

Given the problems folk seem to have with this, it might be better to be working in pixel dimensions when it comes to cropping and resizing. Unfortunately I don't know the dimensions you folk are targetting.

I've got a hunch Corne will know the answer to that one now...

----------


## Corne Bergakker

> Pixia, just make sure your image editing software is dialed in to a resolution of 96 dpi and then the image won't resize when you put it into Pastel.
> 
> Given the problems folk seem to have with this, it might be better to be working in pixel dimensions when it comes to cropping and resizing. Unfortunately I don't know the dimensions you folk are targetting.
> 
> I've got a hunch Corne will know the answer to that one now...


The EASIEST way is to get Photoshop. Open your image and click on the crop tool. Don't crop just jet. On top you can set the dpi (remember to leave it on inches and not make it to mm because we are in South Africa) to 96. The measurements you can get in Pastel by selecting the block and pressing F4. Please note that not all logos will fit in that exact proportions, so you CAN crop only one the width or the height if you need to. Type in the measurements on top in mm (you must add "mm" behind the measurement). Then crop it, press ENTER and "Save As" as JPEG.

The next way will be to use CorelDraw. You import the picture (Ctrl + i) into CorelDraw and make sure that it lies within the page. Then export the picture (Ctrl + e). When export pops up, tick the "selected only" box. Then in the settings you can set the picture dimensions, the file type and the resolution etc until all is perfect.

The hard way is to use any other picture viewer like MS Paint and gradually just crop/resize it smaller and smaller until jou get one that fits right in the block. This is very time-consuming but it's the way to go if you don't have any other options.

Regards,
Corné

----------

Dave A (25-Jan-12)

----------


## braamsoft

Hi there All

I need some assistance please. I also want to add a logo to my Customer Quotes and Invoices but can't find the file named: csdocsp.enz which was mentioned earlier on the thread, I have found .enz files but not that specific one.

Any feedback will be appreciated.

Thnx Braam

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Braam,

You need to locate the file named csdocsp.*eng* (default location is in the Custom/Forms folder), which is the generic, standard form file.

Once you have opened this file in Forms Designer, make your changes and then save the file into your company folder - it will automatically change from csdocsp.*eng* to csdocsp.*enz*.

----------


## braamsoft

Hi Neville

Thnx for that info, got the file open now and got the box for the logo but cant find any option as to add the logo from the desktop...

Braam

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Braam,

In order to browse to your image file, right-click on the image box and select Properties.

You will see a section appearing to the right of the Forms Designer screen - see screenshot below. Click on the ... just to the right of "Picture".

----------


## braamsoft

Neville

Wow man thnx alot, it works perfect. thnx thnx thnx

Braam

----------


## Pixia

Hi Guys!  Thankx a million, I have managed to insert my logo's, and sized them to where I wanted them to be, via Photoshop and Corel!  I am very pleased! Just one more thing now - and please bear with the blonde ;0) - how and where do I save the 'new' document to, in order for it to be used next time I print Invoices...?

Regards
Mariëtte

----------


## Neville Bailey

> ...how and where do I save the 'new' document to, in order for it to be used next time I print Invoices...?


Here is a paraphrased extract from Pastel's help file, which should be self-explanatory:

Besides the name of the file, the system also searches for file names in  specific locations. This gives you additional flexibility if you are using more  than one company:



The system first searches the folder in which the  company data resides. It looks for a customised file, in other words a file with  an extension ENZ (in the case of English). The system looks for all variations  of file names. If you wish to make a customisation for one  company only, you should save the file in the company data folder.If the file is not there, the system searches the  CUSTOM\FORMS folder in the program directory for files with the extension ENZ.  If you wish to use a customisation for every company in the system, except those  companies that have their own ENZ files, you should save the file in this  folder.If this file is also not there, the system uses its  own ENG file in the CUSTOM\FORMS directory.

----------


## Gugu

Hi there I am new to this. I would like to know how I can add my company logo to Pastel MyInvoicing. I have read threads on how to add a logo to Pastel but I cannot get the form and design on my invoicing. Please assist. I cant even navigate to insert a picture.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> I would like to know how I can add my company logo to Pastel MyInvoicing.


Hi Gugu, I wish I could help you, but I am not at all familiar with the Pastel My Invoicing package (nor Pastel My Business).

I only consult for Pastel Xpress and Pastel Partner.

----------


## Cecilia23

I want to know if it is at all possible to insert more than one logo on a pastel customer invoice. and if it is possible, to only select when it should be used? and if not how else can i do that. You see we are dealing through dealers for the hardware, but invoice the client directly for bandwidth - the dealers feel that we are confusing the customers by doing so... I NEED HELP before it gets to complicated.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Cecilia,

Although it is possible to insert more than one logo on a customer invoice, that is not the way you should go about achieving your objective.

If you are familiar with the Forms Designer utility, simply create variations of your standard customer invoice layout, each with their respective logos, and save them with descriptive names.

When you have processed an invoice and you are ready to print it, you will see the following dialogue:



Tick the "Use custom layout" box and then browse for the relevant form file.

----------


## Pixia

Hi there - still not sorted out - and was trowing in the towel.  I thought the above stage is where is was making my mistake, because I managed to get my logo's inserted, and as far as I know my new Invoice was saved, but I never could figure out how to activate my 'new' stationery.  I have tried the above - when I am processing my Invoice, but I do not get the "use custom layout" box to tick......so where am I going wrong??????

----------


## Neville Bailey

> ...I do not get the "use custom layout" box to tick......so where am I going wrong??????


Are you using Pastel Xpress by any chance? The above feature is only available in Pastel Partner.

----------


## Pixia

Sorry for only replying now, but crazy this side....Yes I am using Pastel Xpress.   Does this mean I cannot use my custom - documents at all, or that I just that I cannot activate them via this specific window (as obviously my version of Pastel does not have it)?
If the latter is the case, where do I go to activate the new stationery?

----------


## Neville Bailey

I'm afraid Xpress will not allow you to access the custom documents at all.

However, there is a workaround that you can try, although it is a bit cumbersome.

I assume your main csdocsp.enz file resides in your company folder? If I am correct, then create sub-folders in your company folder, each named according to the various logos. Then save the relevant csdocsp.enz files into their respective folders. For example, the folder named Logo1 will contain the csdocsp.enz file that has logo1's picture in  it, and the folder named Logo2 will contain the csdocsp.enz file that has logo2's picture in  it, etc.

When you want to use the logo1 document, copy the csdocsp.enz file from the folder named Logo1 and paste it one level higher, into your company folder. Then, when you print a document, Pastel will use that form file. If you want to use the logo2 variation, simply substitute the file in your company folder with the one in your Logo2 folder.

----------


## Rental King

So i did all this and and in my forms designer the logo looks great and in the right space, i save it but when i then view it, print it or write to pdf it screws up my logo completely! Help





> Prepare your logo as a .jpg or .bmp file and save say on desktop.  Now open your csdocsp.enz with forms designer.  At the top go to "insert picture".  Now select the position and size of the box using the "cross" cursor. On the right hand side will be options . Click on 3 dots to the right of "picture" and this will then ask you for the location of the logo e.g. desktop. Click on the logo file and it will be pasted into the box.
> Done !!!!
> 
> Obviously save the .enz file afterwards in your company folder

----------


## Dave A

> but when i then view it, print it or write to pdf it screws up my logo completely! Help


*How* is it screwed up?
Too big? Too small? Something else?

----------


## Rental King

It is distorted and does not look anything the way it looked when i imported it into the designer.




> *How* is it screwed up?
> Too big? Too small? Something else?

----------


## Mirks

Thank you for an excellent post Neville and also thank you for taking the time to assist me with setting up my invoice form. Your skills with Pastel (and IT) are excellent and I highly recommend you to anyone requiring professional services.

----------

Neville Bailey (25-Oct-12)

----------


## anty777

Hi,

The link below explains how to do it.  I have also battled with this.
http://www.pastel.co.za/ezines/HTMLs...usiness/3.html

Good luck!

----------


## tiko

please can you give details on how to use the form i have created in pastel so that i can print when i am printint the invoicies i am using patel version 11

----------


## Neville Bailey

> please can you give details on how to use the form i have created in pastel so that i can print when i am printint the invoicies i am using patel version 11


Hi tiko,

Sorry, I have no idea what you are trying to say. Please could you clarify, so that I can help you?

----------


## adrianb@servatech.co.za

OK one questions:-If you add a logo, the documents are saved in \XPRESS09\CUSTOM\FORMS on the local drive - I have multiple companies, but now they all use this amended form with the one logo on. Can it be setup so that each company have their own logo on.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> OK one questions:-If you add a logo, the documents are saved in \XPRESS09\CUSTOM\FORMS on the local drive - I have multiple companies, but now they all use this amended form with the one logo on. Can it be setup so that each company have their own logo on.


Instead of saving the amended forms in \Xpress09\Custom\Forms, rather save them in their respective company folders, e.g. \Xpress09\CompanyA, \Xpress09\CompanyB, etc.

----------


## conniesteyn

Hi there, anyone have knowledge of working on Pastel in Parallels for Mac? Statements won't print - 'The document you are trying to print has an incorrect page size or paper style. Please refer to the troubleshooting topic in the online help.', although they print fine in PC environment (this is a workstation with PC acting as server). Would appreciate any help!

----------


## VeryBlonde

Hi everyone, especially Neville 

I need assistance.  I have a new Pastel XPress package, and have been trying to set up my invoices and quotations.  I did read through all these answers but nothing helps, really, maybe because I don't understand well.

1.  Can I not insert my logo at all with Pastel XPress?  I have tried in the Forms Designer, and some logo's work very well but then just not prints when I create an invoice, and some other logo's simply show up as a blank in forms designer, despite being either bitmap or jpeg.
2.  My invoices print without the balances at the bottom, and the bottom line doesn't show up at all, so something with the paper size/type is wrong, despite me clicking everything you guys said so far.

Could someone please tell me what to do?


Thx

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Could someone please tell me what to do?


Hi there - we can arrange a remote session with TeamViewer if you like, and I will put you out of your misery!

Let me know what time suits you. I will be busy until about lunch time today.

----------

VeryBlonde (04-Oct-13)

----------


## VeryBlonde

Hi Neville

My apologies; I got really busy.  Have meetings until 6pm, can we meet after that?  Also, ((blonde)) no idea what Team Viewer is...

----------


## VeryBlonde

I've figured out Teamviewer.  Please let me know if you can meet.
Thx.

----------


## VeryBlonde

:Thumbup: 
Neville you simply are the best!  Thanks a mill!  No more Pastel issues.

----------


## Neville Bailey

My pleasure. Glad to help...

----------


## tdpb321

Good day Neville

I followed your instructions, in Utility I went to forms > designer.  I marked my space where I want to insert my logo, but don't know how to go further.  If you can help me please? My logo is saved on the desktop, but I don't get the message to locate my logo.


Kind regards


Tina

----------


## F.Viljoen

Make sure Properties is on. (Press F4)
On the right-hand side of your screen you will see Appearance, Border, and Picture below that.
If you click on Picture you will see 3 dots to the right.
Click on that and you will get Windows Explorer where you can browse to where your image is stored.
Select your image and click Open.
Save your file with the .Enz extension

----------


## johanbester

Hi everyone....I was able to get the logo into the Form designer, but after I saved it the system picks it up etc...once I print it it does not seem to print the logo?

Please assist regarding this, we have 12 users who work on different pc's.

Thank you

----------


## Grussell

Hi 

I have created an invoice form on form designer, as soon as I print my invoice everything is correct apart from the logo, for some reason the invoice prints with a completely different logo to the one I created the form with???

Please assist

----------


## Baz

Hi, does anyone know the procedure is for inserting customized template and logo for two different companies on same pastel installation? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Mike C

> Hi, does anyone know the procedure is for inserting customized template and logo for two different companies on same pastel installation? Thanks in advance.


(From Neville Bailey's post #59)
Instead of saving the amended forms in \Xpress09\Custom\Forms, rather save them in their respective company folders, e.g. \Xpress09\CompanyA, \Xpress09\CompanyB, etc.

----------


## LouiseR

Hi

With the help of all the previous posts I could get the logo on the customer tax invoices.

When I print the customer statement to the screen I can see the logo, but when I print the statement to pdf the logo disappears. Is there another form that I need to adjust?

Thanks!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Make a copy of both the invoice and statement form files and rename them to csdocpdfsp.enz and csmthpdfsp.enz. Pastel uses these file names for emailing and printing to PDFs.

----------


## LouiseR

Thanks Neville! It helped a lot.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## lourensb

HI there Guys 

I also need to ask for some help here please. 

I have read Most of the comments here, but still do fail to get this correct. 

I have a 3 Color Logo, and the Name Of The Company is also in 2 color shades. 

I have Photoshop, and Adobe Illustrator if needed. 

I can edit the Logo, and see the logo just fine.   (Or so it seems) 

But, when I print the Quote / Invoice / Statement, the logo is pixelated. 

So when you for example open the PDF, and it opens in 180 %  it really looks crap. 


What Settings All the Different Setting Color Scheme ie RGB, etc, is the Best to get a Logo to look Decent 

Please can you advise.

----------


## Corne Bergakker

I used Photoshop. 100% size in mm. 96 DPI. RGB.

----------


## jasperwalkom

I completely agree with @Corne Bergakker

----------


## JACKOEB

I tried to access the documents to add logos on Pastel - I don't have any "CS.... documents.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> I tried to access the documents to add logos on Pastel - I don't have any "CS.... documents.


You will find them in the Custom/Forms folder, under your Pastel folder.

----------


## TanyaS

Hi Neville, 

I've read through a thousand of these forums, but can't seem to find a step by step instruction on how to add your logo to Pastel Invoices and Quotations.  The ones I have found doesn't seem to work. 

Could you maybe help me with step by step instructions or maybe refer me to a page/forum that will be able to assist.

Please bear in mind, I'm not a Pastel Pro.  I'm currently using V11.

Much appreciated.
Tanya :Wink:  :Banghead:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Tanya,

Rather than typing out a step-by-step procedure, I think it will be easier and quicker if we set up a TeamViewer session so that I can show you, first-hand, how to do it.

I can record the TeamViewer session and then send you the recording so that you can review it afterwards.

Drop me an email if you would like to proceed with this option.

----------

TanyaS (08-Jul-16)

----------


## Elouise

> Hi! 
> It seems that I am not the only one struggling to sort out this problem, which makes me feel a little better.  I have been struggling to get our company logo onto my Pastel documents, using the 'Forms Designer'.  
> I get the logo's inserted, but once they are there, I can't resize them. I have even tried to size the logo before I insert it, but once it is in the block, it is much bigger, and the block size can be altered, but not the picture!!!
> Please, please!!!! help?
> Mariëtte (Pixia)


Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum and to pastel  :Smile:  

I have had the same problem as Pixia and many others, once I have inserted the logo, I can't resize it. I have found a solution that works, using MS paint, where the logo is displayed properly without stretch. I have read a number of posts here and didn't find the answer for my problem, so I thought to share my solution. Apologies in advance if someone already mentioned this.

So I had finally figured out where those 3 dots are to insert the image into the document in forms designer. Thanks to Neville's #39 post below. 

I knew the image size and the image box in pastel forms designer needed to be the same size. It took a few trial and error tests until I asked myself, after realising I was assuming I knew everything on how to resize an image! How do I size it? I firstly thought of confirming to myself, in what unit of measurement would I be resizing it? Then I noticed that the unit of measurements of the image box in pastel forms designer is in mm's and the logo I want to insert, in jpg format is in pixels, which is why I wasn't sizing it correctly. So I googled for a millimetre to pixel converter, converted my jpg image dimensions from pixels to mm, and then inserted these converted mm dimensions into pastel forms designer, to make the image box the same size as my jpg image. Then I inserted the jpg image......and wallah! perfect fit, crisp clean clear logo on my company invoice.  :Smile: 

I hope this post will help someone who has a similar problem.

Go well,
Elouise

----------


## withaai

> HI there Guys 
> 
> I also need to ask for some help here please. 
> 
> I have read Most of the comments here, but still do fail to get this correct. 
> 
> I have a 3 Color Logo, and the Name Of The Company is also in 2 color shades. 
> 
> I have Photoshop, and Adobe Illustrator if needed. 
> ...


I know this is an old thread but I have tried this so many times and read everything here.
My logo is done in Coreldraw and I use all the settings given here but when I print to pdf to test the logo is distorted.

Please any ideas?

----------


## Lydia D

Hi Neville,

Is there any way you can assist me with the same issue?

My boss seems to think I know how to do everything when it comes to computers. 

I have some clue of what to do, but when I insert the new logo a line on the document disappears, which causes invoices to print without any information on it.

I would really appreciate if you or anyone else could assist please o_O

I see all these messages are from 2011, so I'm hoping there's still someone around to help :-)

----------


## ArthurinCPT

I have followed all the instructions and when I close and open the forms designer the logo is even there .... but when I print the invoice, the logo is not there ... please assist

----------


## Kevin Smith

Check that you are editing the correct form, and that it is selected under file ... printer font setup. If you are using "Single Plain" as the paper style, you will need to edit the csdocsp.enz file. Also, if you are emailing the document, you would need to change/save the document as csdocsp.enz as well.
The forms you are customising should be saved in the company directory on the server machine, eg P:\BOB2020  or if local, c:\pastel19\BOB2020

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Also, if you are emailing the document, you would need to change/save the document as csdocsp.enz as well.


Kevin, I'm sure it was a typo - surely you meant to say csdocpdfsp.enz?

----------


## Kevin Smith

Correct Neville - lockdown brain not 100% operational  :Smile: 
Thanks

----------


## ArthurinCPT

> Kevin, I'm sure it was a typo - surely you meant to say csdocpdfsp.enz?


Thanks guys ... it works now .... all the best with the lock down

----------

